# Do you wanna make a steamy ride on my boulevard ?



## Dikkie (May 15, 2008)

Hi dudes and dudettes !

I'm a while on this board right now and a half year ago I started a website to share my weekly pics to the world.

I didn't want to share it immediately after the launch of the website, because there wasn't any content yet... 

So here it is:
http://www.bulevardi.be

Please, leave a comment!
And also explore the avenue of lovers, to get a blind date!
Or send a fancy e-card!

Maybe I'm going to make a new layout soon to cheer it up again!

Thanx in advance!

Yours Sincerely
- Dikkie -


----------



## Dikkie (May 18, 2008)

No one like it?

Any recommendations for a new look/layout?


----------



## Dikkie (Aug 12, 2008)

I made a new layout... 
anyone?


----------



## Dikkie (Aug 14, 2008)

But, it's about photography ... :heart: :thumbup:   ??


----------



## nynfortoo (Aug 14, 2008)

I like it. It's quite clean and easy to work your way around, as well as having a unique look to make you stand out.

I'd brighten up the navigation menus (bulevardi, kalenteri etc.) and remove the '^' button as it has quite confusing functionality.

Looking good though!


----------

